
New research suggests evolution might favor 'survival of the laziest' - shawndumas
https://m.phys.org/news/2018-08-evolution-favor-survival-laziest.html
======
kochikame
I hate these kinds of articles and titles. I mean, the science is interesting,
but it's not like "survival of the fittest" is now discredited or anything.

Fit doesn't mean physically fit, it means fit as in "fit for purpose" or
"suitable". It's easy to see how a slow metabolic rate could make organisms
"fitter" in terms of lower energy requirements or longer lives, for example.

